# Paly school in dubai near Discovery Garden



## skpriya78 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey There,

Iam new to this Forum and i have plans to move to Dubai with my 3 year old son next month. My husband is already there and have fixed a place for us in Discovery Gardens. I would like to know if there are schools in and around Discovery Gardens where i can admit my Son. He has a slight physical problem and will not be able to walk around but he can do so with support.

I would like to introduce him to schools and he is very much interested in attendingthem. Please help me in identifying such a place. 

Also please let me kow what would be the cost associated with it.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Priya


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Priya

Sorry Can't help with the schools as i am new to dubai myself. Been here for three days. There are lots of postings on this site re schools they are very useful. My advice is contact the schools now, we have been talking to schools since may and are still finding trouble getting our four year old into school.

Let me know when you arrive and may be we can meet up. Would be nice to hook up with some indian people




skpriya78 said:


> Hey There,
> 
> Iam new to this Forum and i have plans to move to Dubai with my 3 year old son next month. My husband is already there and have fixed a place for us in Discovery Gardens. I would like to know if there are schools in and around Discovery Gardens where i can admit my Son. He has a slight physical problem and will not be able to walk around but he can do so with support.
> 
> ...


----------



## skpriya78 (Aug 16, 2009)

Mayapatel said:


> Priya
> 
> Sorry Can't help with the schools as i am new to dubai myself. Been here for three days. There are lots of postings on this site re schools they are very useful. My advice is contact the schools now, we have been talking to schools since may and are still finding trouble getting our four year old into school.
> 
> Let me know when you arrive and may be we can meet up. Would be nice to hook up with some indian people



HI Maya,

Thanks for your reply.. I will be there around mid October. It would be great to have Indian Friends out there. I am really worried about being in a society so different from our friendly India. I was told that its really hard to make friends there where are you living. do you have a son or a daughter.. 

In case i find some good response to play schools will surely let you know.

Thanks 
Priya


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Try the Winchester School - it's close to Ibn Batuta Mall and about 20 minute walk from Discovery Gardens Blg 110 where my husband lives.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

I am planning to shift to DG and need to travel to academic city daily. Are there any pool cabs available? I need to find one till the time i get my license.


----------



## skpriya78 (Aug 16, 2009)

rj.uk said:


> Try the Winchester School - it's close to Ibn Batuta Mall and about 20 minute walk from Discovery Gardens Blg 110 where my husband lives.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi i tried to send you a private e-mail, but wouldn't allow me to as you are not set up to recieve this. If you set this up then i will send you my e-mail details.

I have two girls one is 4 and one is two, we have now sorted the school for our daughter and little will be staying at home with me at the moment. Where abouts in Indai are you from ?




skpriya78 said:


> HI Maya,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.. I will be there around mid October. It would be great to have Indian Friends out there. I am really worried about being in a society so different from our friendly India. I was told that its really hard to make friends there where are you living. do you have a son or a daughter..
> 
> ...


----------



## Renu (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Priya
I can not suggest about the school as have moved in Barsha recently. Though can give you comfort that I am around. Gardens in not very far from Barsha. My younger son is 3.5 years and will surely enjoy company of your son. Do stay in touch. Will meet up once you are here.


----------



## skpriya78 (Aug 16, 2009)

Renu said:


> Hi Priya
> I can not suggest about the school as have moved in Barsha recently. Though can give you comfort that I am around. Gardens in not very far from Barsha. My younger son is 3.5 years and will surely enjoy company of your son. Do stay in touch. Will meet up once you are here.


Hi Renu,

Thank you will surely meet u once iam there next month.


----------

